
Show HN: Logobot – your friendly logo builder - nkanaev
https://b12io.github.io/logobot/
======
jopuwep12489
I'm sure you worked very hard on this. It works well for what it is, and it
looks polished. This would be something need to include in a portfolio or work
sample. However, if you're serious about starting a business, I'd caution
against it.

1\. There are already a ton of similar sites. I see one on HN about once a
month.

2\. The "Icon + Text" approach is rather limited. I think it targets the very
bottom of the market, who aren't very savvy about branding. I suspect that
market segment is already well served by free logo services.

Wishing you the best of luck anyway.

EDIT: Didn't realize this was an addon to an existing website builder, and not
a stand alone product. In that case, forget what I said. This could be a
useful value-add

------
fiatjaf
This is a service by [http://www.b12.io/](http://www.b12.io/), right?

Speaking about that, how can I get just the design customization instead of a
monthly service that includes hosting? I can do hosting, that's easy, I can't
do design.

------
gitgud
Nice! This looks just like [https://logojoy.com/](https://logojoy.com/) which
makes a lot of money doing this

------
glamp
This is great! I just used it to make 2 stickers.

